# inconsistent classfile encountered



## Blackhole (17. Apr 2008)

Hi,

ich erhalte den Fehler "inconsistent classfile encountered: The undefined type parameter K is referenced from within ..."

Was sagt mir das? Und was kann ich tun?

Danke!!
Blackhole


----------



## Guest (18. Apr 2008)

Zuerst mal zeig die ganze Fehlermeldung und den betroffenen Code.


----------



## Blackhole (18. Apr 2008)

Das ist das Problem: Eclipse zeigt nicht an, wo der Fehler ist, sondern setzt den Fehlerpunkt auf die erste Zeile der Datei. Wenn ich das eingrenzen könnte, würde ich es ja machen.

Quelltext liefere ich nach, bin gerade unterwegs.

Weiß niemand, was diese Fehlermeldung grudnsätzlich sagen soll?

Grüße
Blackhole


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Apr 2008)

Probier mal Project->Clean, ob es dann funktioniert


----------



## Blackhole (19. Apr 2008)

Hi, 

danke. Project->clean und "organize imports" haben geholfen. Ich habe zwar immer noch keinen SChimmer, was mir die Fehlermeldung sagen sollte, aber immerhin läuft es jetzt wieder. Danke!

Blackhole


----------

